# "Thing for sale" on ebay... wha???



## averymybaby

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...318363100&rd=1


----------



## SEEPAE

LMAO, what is she up too?


----------



## momsmyjob

Ok you manage to find em, don't you!!

Maybe it's a custom for someone.


----------



## oneotamama

I'm assuming it must've been some sort of mistake? Like they didn't know they did that? Hmmmm..


----------



## averymybaby

So SEEPAE are you back or what?








:LOL

I don't get the thing for sale. Think it's Thing 1 or Thing 2?







: I crack myself up...


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
Maybe it's a custom for someone.









Yeah, but... she had to pay to list THAT, right? I don't get it. :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Hmmm........







: does anyone know who she is?


----------



## norcalmommy

ok let's bid and jack the price up. go ahead and relist if I don't pay! :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
So SEEPAE are you back or what?







:LOL

I don't get the thing for sale. Think it's Thing 1 or Thing 2?







:

LOL, not back, just surfing the web taking a brake before I get back to knitting this annoying pair of soaker pants, LOL

She knows she did it too because she edited the description once, she is a funny woman, I wonder what she is up to?


----------



## momsmyjob

That's angelluv's or gatorbabies..not sure what's she's going by now.


----------



## ChristyH

I'm tempted to bid just to see what the "thing" is!

Maybe its a Kiwi or something hyenaish


----------



## orangecanoe

I wanna email her and ask her the measurements on her thing....the rise? waist? has the thing been lanolized?


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*
I wanna email her and ask her the measurements on her thing....the rise? waist? has the thing been lanolized?

















would it fit my 16-pounder with chunky thighs?







:


----------



## momsmyjob

: ya'll are too funny!!


----------



## scrappinmomof3

That is hilarious. Guess she was a little shy of what Ebay has been doing lately, she didn't want to call her "thing" a diaper. Who knows....

Where have I heard that name before? (not *thing* LOL)


----------



## momsmyjob

Gator babies

Here's the link to one of her sites. She once went by the name Angel Luv and then Luvz to Gatorbabies. I had some of her pocket dipes once.

ETA here's the link to her other store Angel Luvz


----------



## averymybaby

Oh! I just bought 2 of her Angel Luvz pockets (before we went anti-pocket) in like June... hmm.. she is Gatorbabies now? Must go look.


----------



## SEEPAE

http://angelluvz.wahmweb.com/store/Default.asp


----------



## kindmomma

I bid on it :LOL


----------



## mraven721

:


----------



## momsmyjob

:LOL







: :LOL







: Shelly!!!!


----------



## kindmomma

"give it ti shelly, shelly will eat anything" :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob

oh and whoever emails her and asks about this "thing" make sure it's not alive :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy

Shelly I have to admit that at first I thought it said 'thong' and immediately thought of you! :LOL maybe you will get your sherpa thong after all!







:


----------



## judybean

I'm curious too!


----------



## orangecanoe

So Shelly...when you win are you gonna spring for insurance? Just wondering cause she's not responsible for lost packages and if your 'thing' didn't arrive I'd hate to see your Abbot and Costello routine at the post office trying to find out where your thing is.
















: Wonder how long before the bidding war begins!


----------



## katytheprincess2

A thing is something that http://v2002.tinybeginnings.com/store/Default.asp sold to benefit Levi a few weeks back. She sold them for $5.00 a piece and you couldn't know what it was before you got it. It is still a secret







Or I should say that is what I am assuming it is.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
"give it ti shelly, shelly will eat anything" :LOL









Shelly you troublemaker... :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I bid on it :LOL

Do you know what it is? :LOL I am so very curious.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherfeather*
So Shelly...when you win are you gonna spring for insurance? Just wondering cause she's not responsible for lost packages and if your 'thing' didn't arrive I'd hate to see your Abbot and Costello routine at the post office trying to find out where your thing is.
















: Wonder how long before the bidding war begins!









Abbot and Costello!







:







:









YOu are gonna make me wake up the







baby on my lap you guys!







: The dog is looking at me like I am


----------



## twouglyducks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
"give it ti shelly, shelly will eat anything" :LOL

LMAO!!! "Hey, she likes it!! Shelly likes it!!"


----------



## DreamingMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
"give it ti shelly, shelly will eat anything" :LOL









: I am tempted to fight you for it! :LOL







:


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
maybe you will get your sherpa thong after all!







:


Sherpa thong?! Where?


----------



## cj'smommy

: We were talking about it the other night, I don't even remember why or what thread it was but it was funny!

I think she should make and sell tye dyed ones!


----------



## averymybaby

rainbow tie-dye sherpa thongs. Those would sell like HOTCAKES!


----------



## kindmomma

Kathleen:
Its not your thing, its MINE!

Quote:

I'd hate to see your Abbot and Costello routine at the post office trying to find out where your thing is.
:LOL I know where my THING is, thankyouverramuch!

I wish it twas a "THANG" though







:


----------



## todzwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I bid on it :LOL









:

Well, I hope you win so you can come tell us what it is!


----------



## kindmomma

THING THANG THONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## cj'smommy




----------



## averymybaby

"thong th-thong thong thong!"







:


----------



## kindmomma

Thingalanga thang thong!


----------



## scrappinmomof3

Now I have that last song from Grease in my head.....

Ooo eee oooo aah aah
Thing Thang thingalinga thang thong


----------



## kindmomma

thing thang walla walla bing bang!


----------



## ChristyH

: I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## averymybaby

ramalamalama shoopedeboop deboop


----------



## Frogmorest

Tammy
Sorry I can't tell you.

It is a "aol board thing".

Dorothy

is what she wrote me back when I asked her what the heck it was!!!!! I am totally curious!

Tammy.. who does not do the thong thang


----------



## pb_and_j

Ching chang chingity chang cha chong...








:


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

I know what the Thing is! One of the mamas on the aol cd board started making and selling them with the profits going toward baby Levi. The only thing was she didn't tell you what you were buying. Just that it cost 5 bucks. So anyway everyone started calling it the "thing". I just sold my ''things" cause I had no use for them.


----------



## averymybaby

oh dear..







:... think we messed up the "thing" thing?








:


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*
I know what the Thing is! One of the mamas on the aol cd board started making and selling them with the profits going toward baby Levi. The only thing was she didn't tell you what you were buying. Just that it cost 5 bucks. So anyway everyone started calling it the "thing". I just sold my ''things" cause I had no use for them.

Well pm me and tell me what it is!! :LOL


----------



## kindmomma

ODE TO MY THING

I got sunshiiiiiiiine on a cloudy day
When its cooold outside I got my thing put away
I guess, you'd say
WHATS IN THE HECK IS THAT THING ON EBAYYYYYYY

MY THING (my thing my thing)
Talking bout myyyyy thing (my thing)

I've got so many diapers the hyenas envy me.
At least when I get up each morning, I know where josh is gonna pee
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My thing (my thing, my thing)
Talkin' 'bout my thing (my thing).

Hey hey hey
Hey hey hey
Ooooh.


----------



## ChristinaB




----------



## ChristinaB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
ODE TO MY THING

I got sunshiiiiiiiine on a cloudy day
When its cooold outside I got my thing put away
I guess, you'd say
WHATS IN THE HECK IS THAT THING ON EBAYYYYYYY

MY THING (my thing my thing)
Talking bout myyyyy thing (my thing)

I've got so many diapers the hyenas envy me.
At least when I get up each morning, I know where josh is gonna pee
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My thing (my thing, my thing)
Talkin' 'bout my thing (my thing).

Hey hey hey
Hey hey hey
Ooooh.

You have me ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
ODE TO MY THING

I got sunshiiiiiiiine on a cloudy day
When its cooold outside I got my thing put away
I guess, you'd say
WHATS IN THE HECK IS THAT THING ON EBAYYYYYYY

MY THING (my thing my thing)
Talking bout myyyyy thing (my thing)

I've got so many diapers the hyenas envy me.
At least when I get up each morning, I know where josh is gonna pee
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My thing (my thing, my thing)
Talkin' 'bout my thing (my thing).

Hey hey hey
Hey hey hey
Ooooh.

<SNORT>!! Hope you love your thingalingaling! I'm tempted to







: or at least mudwrestle you for it! I really have a lot of 'things' around this house though.. not sure I really need more!


----------



## kindmomma

<<<rips of her tye dye and jumps in the muds and attempts to look threatning>>>>>>


----------



## AllyRae

LOL...ok, I bid on it too... Now I'm wondering what it really is.... Someone better bid against me in case it's something hairy, slimy, gooey, or girly... LOL!!


----------



## AllyRae

LMAO...someone outbid me already on the thing... LOL...hope it's not a snappi...it's gonna be one expensive snappi! LOL!


----------



## kindmomma

Uh hem......I said it before
and I will say it again
this thing is my thing
let the bidding begin

dems ders fightning words


----------



## lilyka

:


----------



## Rebecca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
<<<rips of her tye dye and jumps in the muds and attempts to look threatning>>>>>>

Uh oh, DH caught wind of this and now he's having not-so-family oriented thoughts... Something about his thing...
















<<<Putting my turtleneck on, hair in bun, librarian glasses and spouting fake baseball statistics...!>>> and might just bid when he's not looking!


----------



## KyleAnn

I just read this whole thread and I need to know what the thing is-I'm going to lay in bed tonight, humming all your catchy thing tunes and obsessing about, "what is the *thing*?!"


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Uh hem......I said it before
and I will say it again
this thing is my thing
let the bidding begin

dems ders fightning words

You are too funny!!







:


----------



## cj'smommy

I want a thing too! Are there more auctions?


----------



## Muggins&Doody

So many DDDDCs, so little paypal.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
So many DDDDCs, so little paypal.

















:


----------



## Zanymom

hey, i just saw this on ebay.....i want to know what it is. those who already have a "thing" fess up. i gotta know or else i'll go crazy!























shelly u 2 funny!

ahhhh!!!!my dh just brought me a brownie batter blizzard from DQ


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muggins&Doody*
So many DDDDCs, so little paypal.









I had the same thought but my PP is still broken









So not only can I not buy a thing but I can't give a thing either!! :LOL


----------



## MiaPia

OMG - this thread is hysterical! Shelly, PLEASE invite me over to visit your thing once you get it! :LOL


----------



## nmanville

Am I missing some thing? What is this "thing"? I will get no sleep trying to figure it out. LOL.


----------



## kclj1436

Yall are absolutely hillarious! So entertaining! LOL!
Thanks for the laughs and smiles!


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
Am I missing some thing? What is this "thing"? I will get no sleep trying to figure it out. LOL.









Nobody knows! There are already fights over it, some mud wrestling going on (minus the tye dye clothing) and I think someone declared war. NOt bad for a little ol' Ebay auction huh?


----------



## mehndi mama

Quote:

Uh oh, DH caught wind of this and now he's having not-so-family oriented thoughts... Something about his thing...
OMG, my kids just ran into my room to see why I was crying, only to find me laughing so hard I couldn't breathe, and with tears running down my face!


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
OMG, my kids just ran into my room to see why I was crying, only to find me laughing so hard I couldn't breathe, and with tears running down my face!
















get your mind out of the gutter!







:


----------



## WhitneyVL

I have 4 Things. But those of us who bought them have been sworn to secrecy.







: We love ours, and my kids use them regularly, but I can see where some people might not have a use for them. I bought mine directly from Tiny Beginnings Scroll down a little on the page.


----------



## Muggins&Doody

The AOL board thinks they're so cool. We're going to have to make up our own inside joke.


----------



## MiaPia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
I have 4 Things. But those of us who bought them have been sworn to secrecy.







: We love ours, and my kids use them regularly, but I can see where some people might not have a use for them. I bought mine directly from Tiny Beginnings Scroll down a little on the page.

Thanks for the link. I couldn't resist temptation - I bought a thing.


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia*
Thanks for the link. I couldn't resist temptation - I bought a thing.









ha!


----------



## nmanville

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*







Nobody knows! There are already fights over it, some mud wrestling going on (minus the tye dye clothing) and I think someone declared war. NOt bad for a little ol' Ebay auction huh?

LOL. Not at all, I think I may need a thing. One question, are all things the same? Or is one a dipe, one a cover etc?


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia*
Thanks for the link. I couldn't resist temptation - I bought a thing.









Okay, but I can't be held liable if you don't like it.







All I can will say is that I would think that the type of person that uses cloth diapers would appreciate the thought behind it.


----------



## Zanymom

you gotta tell me what it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














I can't take the suspense!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmanville

I just bought a thing. I hate surprises...LOL, I hope it gets here soon.


----------



## averymybaby

oh dear.. we're going to need a "thing" wagon soon if this keeps up!


----------



## Basylica

rebecca -
Those kinds of thoughts your DH is having ARE family oriented.
In about 9mths anyways


----------



## nmanville

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
rebecca -
Those kinds of thoughts your DH is having ARE family oriented.
In about 9mths anyways

















:
Very true.


----------



## Nada

I bought one too...

Nada


----------



## RufusBeans

aaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

















































:
















stupid things!!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay

hmmmm.....I wanna know what it is.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

I really cannot believe I just bought something, I have no idea what it is, because of this thread. There is something wrong with me!!!!

I can't wait to see what it is...


----------



## averymybaby

WOW! Do you think she'll run out of things?!


----------



## kindmomma

<<<putting on her rings, poofing up her hair, looking insane and eyeing younger men>>>

Ah hem

You shake my nerves
and you rattle my brain
This kinda stuff will
drive a hyena insane

You broke my will
Oh what a thrill
GOODNESS GRACIOUS
Great mystery THING


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
I really cannot believe I just bought something, I have no idea what it is, because of this thread. There is something wrong with me!!!!

I can't wait to see what it is...

ROFL! :LOL :LOL :LOL I can't believe but I just bought one too ... and I probably will be out of town when the mystery thing gets to my house so I have to wait until the 21st to see "it." I might have to have my mom open the package when she comes over and then call my cell phone (while I'm in Yosemite!) to tell me ... I hate surprises and secrets!!!!







Oh, why did I open this thread tonight?





















:














:


----------



## mehndi mama

*shake it with me!*

It's your thang
do what ya wanna do
I can't tell ya
if it's for pee or poo.....


----------



## hunnybumm

SOLD OUT!

She is out of "things" and I will never know what it is! :cry

I totaly was going to buy one too!


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL
Stella :LOL


----------



## momsmyjob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
SOLD OUT!

She is out of "things" and I will never know what it is! :cry

I totaly was going to buy one too!









I want a thing too!!


----------



## cdcgmama

: Who bought all the things??? You gals are too funny I want one and some monster spray. I'm gonna have to put on my







suit and keep an eye out for more things.


----------



## JohnnysGirl

So you guys have ALL the fun while I'm asleep in Finland?????? I miss out on everything over here!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
*shake it with me!*

It's your thang
do what ya wanna do
I can't tell ya
if it's for pee or poo.....


OMG that is TOOOOOOO funny, Stell!

Am I the only one who....uh....just doesn't really have a burning desire to know what the thing is?

Just kidding!!!!!!!! WHA' the heck is it?????







:


----------



## Just*Lindsay

I dont have a burning desire to buy one BUT Id sure like to know what it is. Id be pissed if it was a Snappi or something, LOL.


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Am I allowed to say what the email confirmation said?







: Ahh ... the suspense is killing me ... well, not really, but you get the picture! :LOL


----------



## Ok

Hey, isn't there still one for auction? Isn't that how this all got started? How high to bid, eh?

Not me. I don't NEED it, I'm sure. Even if her site says everybody NEEDS one. Well, if I NEED one so bad-- I must already have it. Or else I don't NEED it, eh?


----------



## Aaudreysmom

So funny! I would have baught a thing too if they were not sold out. After this auction ends on e-bay can someone reveal to us what this thing is?


----------



## mom2kbeth

OMG, I'm crying here I am laughing so hard!!! The songs are the best!! Maybe we could play 20 questions with the people who already own a thing. I've got to know what this is!!!


----------



## Sammsma

I have two "things". We haven't used them yet, but as soon as school starts for Sasha, we will be using one every day.







I hear that the "things" have many uses, but I haven't figured out more than one or two.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mehndi mama*
*shake it with me!*

It's your thang
do what ya wanna do
I can't tell ya
if it's for pee or poo.....

I almost swallowed my tongue.

I still cannot believe how susceptible I am. Does it scare you all to know how much power you have over me???


----------



## cj'smommy

Mystery thing I think I love you ba da da da
But I wanna know for sure
but you're all sold out ba da da da
so I'll never know........


----------



## MomOfHeathens

You know, I don't get a chance to read or post here much but everytime I do you ladies leave me in stitches!!! This thread is just too funny!

This....

Quote:

*shake it with me!*
It's your thang
do what ya wanna do
I can't tell ya
if it's for pee or poo.....
about made me pee my pants! How funny!!

Oh and when I told DH that I wanted a "thing" too he said I can't have one. He said he has a thing that I never use or play with so I'm sure as heck not going to buy another "thing". Spoil sport.


----------



## nmanville

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sammsma*
I have two "things". We haven't used them yet, but as soon as school starts for Sasha, we will be using one every day.







I hear that the "things" have many uses, but I haven't figured out more than one or two.

Please tell me I didnt just spend $9.20 (including ship) on a pencil...lol


----------



## cj'smommy

Yep, DH asked me why I want a thing when I have a perfectly good one here and home, it's free and know where it's been verses a mystery thing. He said more but I think I've posted enough.







:LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
Please tell me I didnt just spend $9.20 (including ship) on a pencil...lol









:







:







:


----------



## WickidaWitch

I sent an email asking what the "thing" is.......


----------



## Peppamint

I am ver-ah ver-ah curious what this "thing" is.

I'm ROTFL at some of the dh comments. I have a thing here at home too (or I should say dh does), but sometimes mystery is a good thing!


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
Please tell me I didnt just spend $9.20 (including ship) on a pencil...lol









No it's definitely not a pencil!!!


----------



## 2much2luv

I wanna thing!!!







Do you think she'll make some more???







:


----------



## kindmomma

Any Minisrty fans?

Thing thing thang a long a long thing thong
thingia linga thanga thong....

Gottta get me to the park and swing my thing around
wow wow wow ow!


----------



## nmanville

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*







No it's definitely not a pencil!!!

Oh thank goodness! How long do you think it will take my thing to show up? I NEED it NOW!!!!!!!!!







This is making me insane!







<----*Me waiting patiently*


----------



## Sammsma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
Please tell me I didnt just spend $9.20 (including ship) on a pencil...lol

Nope, it's not a pencil.


----------



## cj'smommy

I wanna know what it is!!!


----------



## DreamingMama

Thanks for the good cheer, this thread is AWESOME! Shelly your so cool!


----------



## nmanville

*Sung to the tune of "Here Comes the Sun"*

I want my thing,
Da Da Da Da
I want my thing.


----------



## RufusBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
*Sung to the tune of "Here Comes the Sun"*

I want my thing,
Da Da Da Da
I want my thing.









:


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL

And mrs wickadawitch....a hem....don't make me dust off my sniping utencils


----------



## Zanymom

I like the 20 ?'s idea. Can we play????

Is it hmmmm,







made out of fabric?


----------



## Max's Mami

You guys are KILLING me with this! I cant even get through the whole thread -- I think I am going to get fired!

WHAAAAAT IS IT!!!!!! I NEED to know!


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zanymom*

ahhhh!!!!my dh just brought me a brownie batter blizzard from DQ
























Mmmmm a bwownie battah bwizzad?


----------



## cj'smommy

C'mon someone take pity on me, I'm having a bad bad day and I wanna know!







:


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
I have 4 Things. But those of us who bought them have been sworn to secrecy.







: We love ours, and my kids use them regularly, but I can see where some people might not have a use for them. I bought mine directly from Tiny Beginnings Scroll down a little on the page.

Ok I just bought one -- the curiosity was killing me! Better hurry ladies - only 10 left instock!


----------



## AllyRae

The things are back!!! I'm buying one!


----------



## lilgsmommy

After reading this while thread im LMAO!!

But you all are in luck there are 9 left!

I cant get one but someone better tell me what it is once they get it!


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
SOLD OUT!

She is out of "things" and I will never know what it is! :cry

I totaly was going to buy one too!

She must have stocked more - I just bought one and it said there were still 10 instock!

I wonder if I have to sign a confidentiality agreement with this purchase?


----------



## Max's Mami

Great! The email invoice says she is out of town til the 16th! How can I possibly wait til the middle of next week to find out what this THING I just purchased is!?!?


----------



## Ok

C'mon ladies. What good is a secret if you can't share it with your bestest pals??







I wanna be the bestest pal of someone with a thing.







Anybody need a buddy? A friend? You can't have too many bestest friends









O won't you be my neighbor?


----------



## Sammsma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*
C'mon ladies. What good is a secret if you can't share it with your bestest pals??







I wanna be the bestest pal of someone with a thing.







Anybody need a buddy? A friend? You can't have too many bestest friends









O won't you be my neighbor?

LOL Too funny. Of course, I know I'm only laughing because I already know what the "thing" is.


----------



## kindmomma

Quote:

LOL Too funny. Of course, I know I'm only laughing because I already know what the "thing" is.









That just ain't right


----------



## Ok

I guess I shouldda edited my ISO Bestest Friend post by saying "its ok, you can tell me... I won't tell anyone" :ignore








Still looking for a bestest friend

I've got brownies, veggie sticks w/ hummus and sweet tea on the wagon thread. Come on down and sit a spell. We'll be bestest buddies.









and I PROMISE I won't tell a soul what the BIG OLE SECRET THING is


----------



## Pinoikoi

I am on pelvic rest, ladies. I am supposed to be taking it EASY!! ROTFLMAO is really not helping the situation.

Frankly, right now, I wouldn't have a use for a "thing" let alone a "thong".


----------



## Zanymom

they really need a smilie of a person running around in circles, ripping their hair out, and yelling jibberish....b/c that is what i am doing over this "thing"!!!!!!


----------



## imp&pixie

Okay!! So now I am curious also. I have read through this whole thread and I am sooooo close to going over there and buying a "Thing".

Ladies who have a thing, is it worth the $5.35? Is it something that you feel good about having bought? I guess it must be or there would be some sort of revolt.

I'm supposed to be on the wagon........


----------



## jfrank411

:
Waiting for someone to end the suspense.

What is the "THING"??







:


----------



## Sammsma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imp&pixie*

Ladies who have a thing, is it worth the $5.35? Is it something that you feel good about having bought? I guess it must be or there would be some sort of revolt.

I'm supposed to be on the wagon........

I feel good about having bought my "thing". When I bought mine, the proceeds were going to Levi, and that's why I bought them. When they first came, I didn't know if I would use them or not, but I think we really will come September. In fact, I might wish I had more than 2 come September.


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jfrank411*







:
Waiting for someone to end the suspense.

What is the "THING"??







:

Those that know are evil







: and like tormenting us who aren't in the know!!

Take pity on a poor mama who has a sick dog and who had her kitchen blow up this morning (ok, a bit of an exageration but the outlet where my stove and microwave are plugged in blew and both appliances are fried)

Yeah, I'm low







: I'll use pity to try and figure this out!


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
Those that know are evil







: and like tormenting us who aren't in the know!!

Take pity on a poor mama who has a sick dog and who had her kitchen blow up this morning (ok, a bit of an exageration but the outlet where my stove and microwave are plugged in blew and both appliances are fried)

Yeah, I'm low







: I'll use pity to try and figure this out!

I'm open to taking diaper bribes


----------



## Mavournin

Okay, so I ordered a thing. Now I feel silly about ordering something even though I have no idea what I'm getting. I think only did it so I can say...








I have a thing!


----------



## Sammsma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*
I'm open to taking diaper bribes

















I'm telling Nor if you do!! unless of course you share with me


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sammsma*







I'm telling Nor if you do!! unless of course you share with me









: You wouldn't???

You know if someone were to say offer me a FCB aio it would be rude of me to decline


----------



## chloesmom

Ok, though this thread has been very amusing, I MUST KNOW WHAT IN THE HECK IT IS!!! Ya'll know I can't fall off the wagon to buy one, so somebody take pity and PM and tell me what it is. I promise I won't tell anybody!









Wait, would it be falling off the wagon to buy one? Falling off the wagon is for diaper related stuff. Is this diaper related?


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momto2boysNagirl*
I'm open to taking diaper bribes









:LOL Sadly I don't even own ANY FCB's so I'm outta luck!

I'd buy a thing, one but my PP is broken!!


----------



## kindmomma

You ladies like tye dye MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alaskanteach*
I am on pelvic rest, ladies. I am supposed to be taking it EASY!! ROTFLMAO is really not helping the situation.

Frankly, right now, I wouldn't have a use for a "thing" let alone a "thong".


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
You ladies like tye dye MUHAHAHAHAHA

Heehee, thing secret for a dozen tie-dyed prefolds!


----------



## kindmomma

a dozen????







NO WAY


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
Heehee, thing secret for a dozen tie-dyed prefolds!









Do you know what it is? How did you find out?

I am anxious to know but am not crazy enough to give up a FCB AIO (if I had one that is - lol!)


----------



## averymybaby

I was kidding!







: I have no idea what the thing is!







You guys are so desperate







:


----------



## Rachel3612

I know what it is! I saw my friends 'thing' a few months ago! I think she sold hers though already since she had no use for it.

I take diaper bribes...LOL


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel3612*
I saw my friends 'thing' a few months ago!











That was too easy


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*









That was too easy










:LOL


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel3612*
I know what it is! I saw my friends 'thing' a few months ago! I think she sold hers though already since she had no use for it.

I take diaper bribes...LOL

I hope her husband didnt mind...


----------



## averymybaby




----------



## Rachel3612

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Max's Mami*
I hope her husband didnt mind...









You are all horrible!









I was refering to the unknown 'thing'

I can still say that I know what it is and you don't so neener neener neener or as my 2 year old would say 'ha ha ha ha ha'

:nana: :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel3612*
I can still say that I know what it is and you don't so neener neener neener or as my 2 year old would say 'ha ha ha ha ha'

:nana: :LOL

That is just not nice...









I am just hoping when mine arrives in the mail I am not disapointed because with all the hype of this thread I really have my hopes up for something worth all the suspense!


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL
Julia......you are too much


----------



## Zanymom

Hmm, 6hrs without a post.....are we giving up on what the "thing" is? Stay strong ladies, we will figure it out!


----------



## HeatherTremblay

I must be insane - I have read 8 pages of posts to find out what the thing is.

I must say, I'm proud of those able to keep a secret (I'll bet you make good friends!), but also disappointed in your discretion for my own curiosity's sake. :LOL


----------



## MyLittleWonders

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*









That was too easy









Am I the only one who doesn't get that?







Hey, if I already bought a Thing and am just waiting for it to ship, can someone pm me and tell me what I bought?


----------



## myisabellarose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders*









Am I the only one who doesn't get that?







Hey, if I already bought a Thing and am just waiting for it to ship, can someone pm me and tell me what I bought?









Naaahh..because then that would take away from your first real experience with your thing!!









I have one..I cant find it though & I miss my thing...


----------



## Aaudreysmom

Could someone please post a link to this thing? I can't find it anymore and I want to buy one. Thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *myisabellarose*
Naaahh..because then that would take away from your first real experience with your thing!!









I have one..I cant find it though & I miss my thing...


----------



## jfrank411

Not knowing what a "thing" is is killing me! I finally have a little bit of money saved up in Paypal and I can't believe I'm actually considering spending it on a "thing" when I don't even know what it is. . . sheesh!


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL

I am lurking watching my auction MUHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## kindmomma

Ummmmmmm its not a diaper ladies.....


----------



## allformyboys

having just found out what the 'thing' is, I would not be re-bidding on the auction.


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Ummmmmmm its not a diaper ladies.....









Did you find out what it is?


----------



## kindmomma

yeah......


----------



## Rachel3612

Its not a diaper or diaper related!


----------



## kindmomma

nope not at all


----------



## HelloKitty

The suspense is killing me.

What is that Thing?????????


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
nope not at all

Aww...







I know you were excited about it too!


----------



## kindmomma

Honestly, I was......
I feel bad though, now all these diapering mommas are expecting some "diaper related product" and they aren't getting one. I would be







: if I had paid almost 10 (with shipping) for this "thing" (rolleyes)


----------



## Annette&Aden

What the heck is it? I didn't read all the pages, someone just spill already!


----------



## kindmomma

<~~~not a narc


----------



## AllyRae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Honestly, I was......
I feel bad though, now all these diapering mommas are expecting some "diaper related product" and they aren't getting one. I would be







: if I had paid almost 10 (with shipping) for this "thing" (rolleyes)


Aww, that stinks. Now I'm not so excited about my thing because it was marketed as "as seen on the cd board" which makes it seem like it is diaper related. Hmm.... I haven't paid yet, but that's because I'm waiting on a corrected invoice from her (and I suppose that will be when she gets back on the 16th), but now I'm not so excited.







I hope I have some use for it...


----------



## WhitneyVL

Did someone say they were diaper related? I know that I said (somewhere in the abyss of this thread :LOL )something like someone who chooses to cloth diaper would appreciate the idea behind it. I also said that some people might not have a use for it, but that we have 4 and my kids use them almost every day. It has nothing whatsoever to do with diapers. I think it's totally wrong and misleading that Dorothy put them under the cloth catagory on eBay. I would say that whoever wins could dispute the auction, since it was not catagorized correctly. I think that anyone who wins that auction is paying too much if they pay more than the $5 or $6 that Tiny Beginnings sells them for. I know I'm not stating everything how it sounds in my head (LOL), but those are my jumbled thoughts.


----------



## Rachel3612

I agree she shouldnt have put it in the cloth section. It has nothing to do with diapers and if your not on the AOL cloth diaper board then you would never know that. I hope she is at least going to donate the money to Levi and not just make a profit off of it.


----------



## cj'smommy

The mystery shrouding the "thing" continues to grow!

Someone please PM me with what it is......I'm a good girl, I won't tell!


----------



## kindmomma

Exactly it is very wrong to mislead people with auctions....ebay frowns upon that.
Not only that but now that I know what it is....I think the shipping on this is insane!!!! Out her store it is costing people almost 10 dollars for something that can be placed in a regular flat envelope and shipped......







:


----------



## Ok

Is it a calendar/day planner thing?
somebody pm me if i'm on the rt track









nak


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Exactly it is very wrong to mislead people with auctions....ebay frowns upon that.
Not only that but now that I know what it is....I think the shipping on this is insane!!!! Out her store it is costing people almost 10 dollars for something that can be placed in a regular flat envelope and shipped......







:

I'm not sure, but I think she adjusts the shipping on those because the store sets it at a certain amount. Not sure, but definitely worth asking about, because I know I didn't pay that much when I ordered some recently.


----------



## kimberlylibby

I would pay 50 cents for the Thing, now taht I know what it is.


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
I would pay 50 cents for the Thing, now taht I know what it is.









:

Okay glad I didn't buy one.


----------



## kindmomma

if you want to know......you can PM me. I don't want anyone else getting ripped off.


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
I would pay 50 cents for the Thing, now taht I know what it is.

Me too!







:


----------



## luvmy3boys

I don't think I would even pay .50...we have no use for that thing here.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3boys*
I don't think I would even pay .50...we have no use for that thing here.

I could see how LOTS of people have no use for it. Dh is a teacher, so it might be handy for us.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

Ok now I'm really curious but my guess is some kind of school supply. That's what I've been thinking when people say their kids use them all the time, and now the .50 cent thing.

Anyone want to spill??


----------



## wildthing

I have a friend who has a thing too. She showed it to me a while ago, but I didn't realze it was a thing. I almost bought one last night, but since she hangs out on AOL, I asked her if she knew what it was. Then she told me what it was. I am glad I didn't buy one, it can easily be made at home. Incidentally, I wouldn't exatly call it a school supply, because that is not the only time one could use it. I can think of many other times it would be handy, but not for that price.


----------



## lilyka

Get your revenge and tell us what this dasterdly "thing" is!

tell us! Tell us!! You know you want to.


----------



## eleven

Isn't it amazing how all of the anticipation died down as soon as it was announced that the thing is not diaper related?









Okay, I'm still curious...







:


----------



## eleven

OOoooOOoooH! Revenge!! YEAH! YEAH!!


----------



## lilyka

I know what it is! It is useful but not $10 useful. And i have to say $5 for shipping, especially since she doesn't even have to make a special trip to the post office is a wee bit of a rip off.


----------



## mehndi mama

Now, what I can't believe is that nobody that had one already came out and said "Don't bother, it's not worth $5!" I know what it is, and there's no way I'd ever spend $5 for something like it, unless the entire amount was going to a charity.

Lets put it this way - spend your $5 on a piece of Tupperware - you'll get more function for your money.


----------



## allformyboys

LOL Stella, or for $5 you can get 5 BOXES of the same thing at a grocery store, literally 50 of them for $5 of course those are plastic and disposable, I still wouldn't pay $5 for one of them.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Ahhh... crap. LOL.


----------



## guerrillamama

is it a cloth lunch bag?


----------



## norcalmommy

_*FOR THE LOVE OF GOD*_ someone puhlease fill the rest of us in!

Pretty please????


----------



## kimberlylibby

It's not a lunch bag, but it goes IN a lunch bag.


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
It's not a lunch bag, but it goes IN a lunch bag.

a freezer pack?


----------



## kimberlylibby

no.... not a freezer pack.

you can put things in it


----------



## Rachel3612

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
a freezer pack?

nope

If you really want to know send me a pm and I will tell you. LOL for a fee of course :LOL


----------



## Frogmorest

Now that I know what it is... there is no way i'd pay $5 for that and I think there are going to be a lot of very dissapointed people in a couple of days









Tammy


----------



## mommasuz

OMG please tell me it's not a Ziploc???


----------



## norcalmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
Now that I know what it is... there is no way i'd pay $5 for that and I think there are going to be a lot of very dissapointed people in a couple of days









Tammy

Nope- glad I didn't buy one to find out what it is because there should be 3 or 4 of them for that price!


----------



## kimberlylibby

Suzy you are red hot. But think cloth diapering vs sposies and _____ vs Ziploc.


----------



## norcalmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommasuz*
OMG please tell me it's not a Ziploc???

getting warm...


----------



## MissSugarKane

I know what it is but now am just curious what material it is made out of


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I know what it is but now am just curious what material it is made out of









Mine are woven fabrics of my choice, hidden PUL and Aplix/Touchtape


----------



## WhitneyVL

And I want to say something else.







I might be a tad touchy with PMS right now, but I think it's mighty crappy to bash the WAHM over this. This was a little something that she made up and sold for $5 last month and every penny went to Levi's family. No one held a gun to your heads and forced you to buy a Thing. No one forced anyone to bid on Dorothy's overpriced Ebay item. You knew you were buying something sight unseen. I've already said it, we have 3 or 4 and use them all the time. My kids go to a Montessori where we have to provide them with cloth napkins/placemats and I find this Thing to be most helpful in their lunch routine. We are big on recycle/re-use and using earth friendly things.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Whitney: I think the frustration was that it was set up to look like a diapering item....

I think it is cool in theory, but not really for the price.

Although< I suppose it could be used as a mamapad holder?


----------



## stanleymama

Ok..I emailed the wahm and asked her what the thing was and she wouldn't tell me. Would someone please pm me and enlighten me????.....TIA!


----------



## HeatherTremblay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
My kids go to a Montessori where we have to provide them with cloth napkins/placemats and I find this Thing to be most helpful in their lunch routine. We are big on recycle/re-use and using earth friendly things.

I have been pondering Montessori for Simone for part-time, so she has a chance for some outside enrichment and interaction - I'm wondering if you know, do they allow children still in diapers to attend? And in cloth diapers?

I think that's pretty neat that they want the parents to provide cloth napkins, etc.... is that the norm for Montessori?


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
Whitney: I think the frustration was that it was set up to look like a diapering item....

I think it is cool in theory, but not really for the price.

Although< I suppose it could be used as a mamapad holder?

I think it's very wrong for Angel-whatever-she-goes-by these days to misrepresent it as related to cd-ing, but nowhere on the WAHM's site does it represent as such. My only problem is with people slamming the WAHM who makes it. I think mine are worth $5 each, of course I bought a few of them.
and
That's a good idea about mama pads.







Somewhere I have a list of alternative uses.


----------



## MissSugarKane

So is the person who makes it and the person who is selling it different? Now I am getting confused.


----------



## norcalmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So is the person who makes it and the person who is selling it different? Now I am getting confused.

I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
So is the person who makes it and the person who is selling it different? Now I am getting confused.

YES!!! No way are they the same person. The one selling it is the owner of gator babies or angelluv...whatever she is going by these days. The maker is the owner of Tinybeginnings.
I"m sorry you are all so disappointed, but nobody made anyone buy anything. Maybe the ones who don't want it could email her and cancel your order???


----------



## kindmomma

Just wanted everyone to know

I GOT 102 PMs

nosey nosey hyenas :LOL


----------



## SEEPAE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Just wanted everyone to know

I GOT 102 PMS

nosey nosey hyenas :LOL

you have PMS???

im sorry


----------



## kindmomma

better?
Sorry I had a long day I had a 4ft snake in my house


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
you have PMS???

im sorry









:


----------



## RufusBeans

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Just wanted everyone to know

I GOT 102 PMs

nosey nosey hyenas :LOL

so who else can we pm besides kindmama if we want to be nosy???

Anybody??


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
you have PMS???

im sorry


----------



## norcalmommy




----------



## kindmomma

oh its ok I only have 16 left.

ziplock......close close


----------



## averymybaby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
oh its ok I only have 16 left.

ziplock......close close









Ooooh Shelly they're wearing you down!


----------



## allformyboys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
And I want to say something else.







I might be a tad touchy with PMS right now, but I think it's mighty crappy to bash the WAHM over this. This was a little something that she made up and sold for $5 last month and every penny went to Levi's family. No one held a gun to your heads and forced you to buy a Thing. No one forced anyone to bid on Dorothy's overpriced Ebay item. You knew you were buying something sight unseen. I've already said it, we have 3 or 4 and use them all the time. My kids go to a Montessori where we have to provide them with cloth napkins/placemats and I find this Thing to be most helpful in their lunch routine. We are big on recycle/re-use and using earth friendly things.

My $.2 here, I don't think they are a 'bad' idea, I think that if I had to hand make them I would thinkg $5 was a fair price (probably with shipping) and $5 for the price going to a charity (Levi as it was supposed to be orginally) is a GREAT cause and I would have bought 3 at least, I know I bought 'raffle tickets' that didn't get me anything, so I would have been very happy with it. However if your thinking it is a cloth diapering item (which we all know it isn't) and the money isn't going to charity (which in this case it isn't) and the bidding had doubled because of hype (even self created LOL) then it can be really dissapointing. I personally don't pack lunches for my kids (the one in school is provided lunch) and I wouldn't have much use for it at this time.

I have NOTHING against the Tinybeginnings lady, I think the idea is WONDERFUL, I personally re-use ziplocs and tin-foil so I am not against the idea. I think it is a genius plan and wonderful for those that know what they are getting I am sure they would be happy and use them regularly. (I understand the keeping it a secret but that does dissapoint some people yk?)

Anyway I am not bashing anyone, I think if you have a use for them, if you use yours and love yours great, I didn't mean to offend you, I just think putting it in the cloth diapering catagory and only putting a reference to a cloth diapering board as the only hint to what it is, got a lot of hyena's riled up and the potential for disaster is pretty high.


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allformyboys*
Anyway I am not bashing anyone, I think if you have a use for them, if you use yours and love yours great, I didn't mean to offend you, I just think putting it in the cloth diapering catagory and only putting a reference to a cloth diapering board as the only hint to what it is, got a lot of hyena's riled up and the potential for disaster is pretty high.

You didn't offend me. I'm sorry. I should've been clearer. I think the Ebay auction is totally WRONG. It's blatent misrepresentation. I was just upset about anyone bashing the item itself and the awesome WAHM that makes the original product.







Sorry


----------



## hunnybumm

Does anyone have a picture of this "thing" I ordered one and I plan to keep it. I am sure I will find some use for. From the sounds of it it is a reusable plastic lunch bag. Imagine the uses for that. Jewelry for travel. Stitch markers. Saftey or diaper pins. Hair barettes. Just about anything.

I just wish the proceeds were still going to Levi or Samual. I thought they were when I ordered mine, I am kind of dissapointed now. But the description doesn't say they are going to charity, so it really is my own fault.

[email protected] if anyone feels like emailing me a pic. Or I can just wait the week to get it.

Oh, and when I bought mine the shipping was $.83, that is about what it would cost for the envelope and the 2 stamps. Did you check to see if you could click on a cheaper shipping price? The default is the $5 for shipping.


----------



## Momto2boysNagirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*








You didn't offend me. I'm sorry. I should've been clearer. I think the Ebay auction is totally WRONG. It's blatent misrepresentation. I was just upset about anyone bashing the item itself and the awesome WAHM that makes the original product.







Sorry

I agree. I think it's totally bogus that Dorothy would do that. I wonder if we could get the auction pulled??


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heather_the_Feather*
I have been pondering Montessori for Simone for part-time, so she has a chance for some outside enrichment and interaction - I'm wondering if you know, do they allow children still in diapers to attend? And in cloth diapers?

I think that's pretty neat that they want the parents to provide cloth napkins, etc.... is that the norm for Montessori?

I don't know about other Montessori's. We only have one in our area that has elementary levels. I picked ours at the beginning because they whole-heartedly believed in potty learning, and not pushing the kids into it. And they're cloth friendly. We've been there ever since (4 yrs now). Ours is a pretty earth friendly campus, very small and very parent participatory. PM or email me if you want any more info. I'm always happy to tell people how wonderful our school is.


----------



## luvmy3boys

Quote:

I think the Ebay auction is totally WRONG. It's blatent misrepresentation. I was just upset about anyone bashing the item itself and the awesome WAHM that makes the original product. Sorry
Whitney, I am sorry if I offended you by saying I wouldn't even pay .50 for it...that comment was in regards to the auction, not meant to be a reflection on Noreen at all. Like pps have said, if I had bought a thing while the $$ was going to help Levi's family, I would have considered it a well invested $5, what I have a problem with is the ebay seller's intentions.


----------



## cj'smommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmy3boys*
Whitney, I am sorry if I offended you by saying I wouldn't even pay .50 for it...that comment was in regards to the auction, not meant to be a reflection on Noreen at all. Like pps have said, if I had bought a thing while the $$ was going to help Levi's family, I would have considered it a well invested $5, what I have a problem with is the ebay seller's intentions.









- same here. It's the fact that it's listed under diapering items is what bothered me.


----------



## Just*Lindsay

Ok...Did we find out what the thing is?? Hmmm....


----------



## Ok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Just wanted everyone to know

I GOT 102 PMs

nosey nosey hyenas :LOL

Did ya get to mine yet?
















:







:







:

Sorry, I know you're a busy mama. I shouldn't have bothered you.

and btw... YUCKO on the snake. Hope it was at least a friendly snake.


----------



## Carolinamidwife

Oh good! I'm feeling much better. We're a HUGE re-use family and I package Max's lunch for school every day. If it's what I think it is I might get more than one.


----------



## Mom2Sailor

So are they cloth food containers? Like a wetbag for sandwiches? That's really quite clever, although I agree it's hardly CD category material. What a thinkin' Mama...


----------



## myisabellarose

I still think most mama's will not be disapointed & I think 5.00 is a good price, just like cd's up front it cost more but its something you will use over & over again!
I think Noreen is great she has made some great clothes for my son. And at a time when we were all so devastated by Levi's diagnosis, she came up with this GREAT idea to raise $$! And for $5. ea we all felt like we were helping out..& curiosity kills the cat..lol I think she sold 80 right off the bat & all the $ when to Levi!!
(**By the way a post from April today...
"Levi is CANCER FREE!"**)









I also think its a bummer that someone is Ebaying it & making a profit off of the mystery of the thing..& making it seem like a cd item









oh..there is a HUGE list of other uses for it on her Yahoo group, some neat ideas..we have all really had fun with it..so dont be disapointed! I am sure you could re-sell it if need be as there are people on AOL boards STILL wanting more! LOL
to keep on CD topic, You can carry your wipes in it!


----------



## kindmomma

***DISCLAIMER***
:LOL

For all of you who got a VERY odd PM from me last night in response to the "thing" I am soooooo sorry. I got so many PMs that I had started cut and pasting the response and forgot that I had posted somewhere in the middle of dealing with the PMs. So I am not sure how many of you got my "humane service" PM but I am sorry!







: yes, it is terribly funny. I am cracking up thinking of all the mommas who were like







"has this lady lost it?" :LOL
If I sent you the wrong answer, please rePM me. :LOL


----------



## kindmomma

<~~~~~~~~~ :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL

Hahhaaahha


----------



## JoAida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
***DISCLAIMER***
:LOL

For all of you who got a VERY odd PM from me last night in response to the "thing" I am soooooo sorry. I got so many PMs that I had started cut and pasting the response and forgot that I had posted somewhere in the middle of dealing with the PMs. So I am not sure how many of you got my "humane service" PM but I am sorry!







: yes, it is terribly funny. I am cracking up thinking of all the mommas who were like







"has this lady lost it?" :LOL
If I sent you the wrong answer, please rePM me. :LOL


Ummmm, that would be me. :LOL I was thinking you were trying to say that the "thing" was a rubber snake or something. I read my PMs before I checked the board, and was rather baffled







:


----------



## kindmomma

:LOL
:doh
I am SOOOO sorry everyone. I need more sleep! :LOL


----------



## mommy2three

ohhh... so exciting. Whoever wins please tell us what it is! I was wondering if it is a hyena dipe but then wouldn't she say "hyena surprise" or something in the description??? I'm very curious...

Maybe I should write and ask if the "thing" would fit a newborn- maybe that way I'd get a hint??? Hummmm...


----------



## mommy2three

ok, looks like I missed a lot! (I just read the first couple posts before I posted) Ignore my last post







I'm going to go read the posts to see if I can find out what the "thing" was.


----------



## hunnybumm

The eBay listing is up to $17.







: I wish the momma(s) who bid on this knew you could get one for $5.83 brand new.


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hunnybumm*
The eBay listing is up to $17.







: I wish the momma(s) who bid on this knew you could get one for $5.83 brand new.

If anyone knows who the high bidder is, tell her to quit bidding. The last high bidder was the WAHM that makes the Thing. She was tired of seeing people get scammed by Dorothy on this auction. Someone else I know emailed the seller and asked if it was diaper related, and the seller was flat out lied about it.







:


----------



## MissSugarKane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WhitneyVL*
If anyone knows who the high bidder is, tell her to quit bidding. The last high bidder was the WAHM that makes the Thing. She was tired of seeing people get scammed by Dorothy on this auction. Someone else I know emailed the seller and asked if it was diaper related, and the seller was flat out lied about it.







:


I really feel bad for the mama who makes the Thing.And from what I have heard that ebay seller is a real nut job so no suprise that she is scamming people.Maybe we could report the auction to ebay?


----------



## WhitneyVL

It's all over now (hopefully, lol). Noreen (the Thing WAHM) won the auction. So no one will be scammed out of their money by the Ebay seller.


----------



## Izzybee

I'm sorry to butt in on this thread. Can someone PLEASE tell me what the thing was? I don't have but 5 more minutes on the PC, and I can't possibly read through 13 pages. PLEASE!!


----------



## averymybaby

uhm... can we tell now?


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me

YES PLEASE DO!!!







I wanna know!!


----------



## nmanville

Just to let you know, I got my $3 back for shipping cause she will ship it in an envelope for $0.85. So it only cost like $6.00. NOW I am excited and I want it!


----------



## lilyka

It was a PUL sandwhich bag. for the love of everything holy this has got to end. It is a very nice, perfectly useful thing but The shipping was outrageous and auction now seems a bit hokey. if you want a thing just e-mail the lady who makes them and buy yourself one for a reasonable price and a reasoble amnount of shipping. skip the hype. I believe the procedes were origiannly going to help a family with a very sick baby







and now it has turned intot htis weirdness.

I feel realy bad or the thing lady.


----------



## wednesday

I would actually love to buy some of these at a reasonable price. I didn't see anywhere who the maker is?


----------



## WhitneyVL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wakeUpMama*
I would actually love to buy some of these at a reasonable price. I didn't see anywhere who the maker is?

Tiny Beginnings Scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## threeforme2005

Just had to resurrect this. I just sat through all 7 pages and am still cracking up! :LOL

At least in the end I found out what a "thing" was (I didn't think you ladies would ever fess up!







) And the thing is she's still selling "things" I think I may like a "thing"









Carry on!


----------



## chloesmom




----------

